# My math teacher last year has Ibs



## 13517 (Apr 8, 2005)

I was in class early one day to give my teacehr a note saying that I had a condtion where i might have to use the bathroom a lot. It didn't say that I had ibs but just that i might need to use the bathroom, and she asked if I had Ibs,I said yes and she said that she had it to. I thought it was very ironic and weird that I knew someone who had it besides my gi. Since then she's always understood if I had to leave class or didn't feel good,and I always understood the same for her. I saw her a lot over the summer becasue she belongs to the pool that I belong to,so we would talk about it and stuff. It defiantly made me feel better,I still see her this year and we always have a little laugh about it


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi its really nice to hear you have someone to talk to you and the fact that shes your teacher is great to i no a teacher in my school has IBS to but unfortunatly i havent been able to talk to him about it but its still nice to know your not alone


----------

